
Driverless Cars may force Human motorists off the road - pgnas
http://www.denverpost.com/2016/09/22/driverless-cars-human-motorists-off-road/
======
pgnas
This little experiment is HUGE and should not be taken lightly. Progress (good
and bad) doesn't happen overnight, think in terms of decades.. The automobile
changed our lives dramatically and the ability to travel anywhere at our own
pace was an amazing concept that was celebrated the years that followed. This
legislation stands to potentially change all of that. What do you think?

